# German snake comes to sticky end



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 9, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-8-2010
*Source:* BBC World News

A venomous snake that escaped in Germany triggering an extensive three-week hunt has been found dead, leaving its young owner facing a huge bill.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow... so that's why I haven't got the desire to get into vens 

The double-sided tape was a good idea, until the snake died... Poor little deadly cobra


----------



## webcol (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha ha glad im not paying that bill


----------



## shane14 (Apr 9, 2010)

i seriously have to say that is a weird thing


----------



## rash (Apr 9, 2010)

88000 pounds to find a snake with sticky tape!!! he could have been better off buying another one and saying "found it!" Poor snake.


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 9, 2010)

Suck to be him wouldn't it.. Maybe any Venomous snake keepers should just surround there house with the tape 24/7 so there wont be such a comotion.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 9, 2010)

> The 19-year-old owner now reportedly faces 100,000 euros (£88,000) in costs.


So will the next guy who loses a snake going to report it?


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 9, 2010)

thats craazy, poor bloke or he will be now lol


----------

